# Verknüpfung von start/ausführen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
wie kann ich den von start/ausführen eine Verknüpfung erstellen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. Mai 2005)

Soweit ich weiß ist es nicht möglich. Aber man kann einfach ein kleines Tool verwenden:

http://www.tsoftcentral.com/tools/index.html


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Mai 2005)

Du könntest ein kleines Skript zwischenschalten, welches die entsprechenden Tastenanschläge simuliert:

```
shell=new ActiveXObject('WScript.Shell');
shell.SendKeys('^{ESC}',true);
WScript.Sleep(200);
shell.SendKeys('u',true);
```
.....speichere es mit der Endung *.js auf dem Desktop...fertig(naja....raufklicken muss man noch).

Fur meinen Geschmack ist [WIN]+R aber einfacher


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Mai 2005)

Ja Super vielen Dank!


----------

